# Problem mit Cool Edit Pro 2.1



## AndyBlue (20. März 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe da ein Problem, allerdings weis ich nicht, ob dieses Problem schon irgendwo bearbeitet wurde, falls ja, sorry, aber wenn ich nun alles durchlese, bin ich Weihnachten noch zu gange.

Nun zu meinem Problem.

Ich möchte gerne mit Cool Edit ein Musik Stück einsingen.
Ich habe auch alles soweit geschafft. Ich lasse spur eins abspielen und aif der 2. spur nehme ich meine stimme auf.
wenn ich mir das ganze dann anhöre, stelle ich fest, das meine stimme schneller ist wie das Playback. Was ist da falsch eingestellt oder was mache ich falsch? hab schon rum getestet, aber irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht hin (

Kurz gesagt, die Spuren laufen nicht syncron.

Falls ihr ein besseres Programm kennt, mit dem das geht sagt es mir ruhig .... es muss nur folgende eigenschaften haben ...

Spur 1 abspielen ( instrumental version)
Spur 2 aufnahme der Stimme die ich nachher auch abmixen kann (Hall etc.)

Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann

LG Andy


----------



## bosei (29. März 2006)

Vielleicht ein bisschen spät aber trotzdem:
Führst du die Inputs und Outputs über die selbe Soundkarte? 
Was benutzt du für eine Soundkarte?
Benutzt du ein Metronom?


----------



## AndyBlue (29. März 2006)

bosei hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht ein bisschen spät aber trotzdem:
> Führst du die Inputs und Outputs über die selbe Soundkarte?
> Was benutzt du für eine Soundkarte?
> Benutzt du ein Metronom?



Erst einmal danke für die Antwort

also ... ja, ich führe die inputs und outputs über die gleiche soundkarte. ein metronome nutze ich nicht .... hab ja die instrumentale version und singe nur drauf.

ich nutze eine soundblaster live 24 bit wenn ich mich nun nicht vertan habe.

aber ... ich bin bei settings rein und habe bei ... correct for drift in recordincs und correct for startSync in recordings je einen haken rein gemacht und es funktioniert nun ... ist das richtig


----------



## bosei (30. März 2006)

AndyBlue hat gesagt.:
			
		

> correct for drift in recordincs und correct for startSync in recordings je einen haken rein gemacht und es funktioniert nun ... ist das richtig


Ja, das sollte richtig sein. Ich hatte das problem als ich In und Out auf 2 verschiedene Soundkarten gelegt hatte.


----------

